# Trifecta tune + XP compatability..



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys i may be buying a laptop dirt cheap for $250 (lol) its actually really good, and well taken care of. But it has Windows XP.. I see we need to download a .NET Framework, which makes me believe that it was not originally intended to be runned with XP.

Anybody have any good luck installing with XP?

P.S. I have already installed the tune using a friends laptop, but i need to do the Datalogging then install again and i hate bugging people.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

As long as you have the updated EZFlash program and the .NET Framework along with the drivers for whichever cable you have, you should be fine- check out WOT-Tuning.com for more info, that's Vince's forum for Trifecta, it's run by Weller OBD Tuning.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would guess so, but i was reading up on people having issues with XP and EZ Flash program.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I paid $269 for a brand new 15.6 inch Toshiba with Windows 7. If you look around, you may be able to find the same deal. If I run into it, Ill post the link


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Let me know, seriously... That would be a real good deal.. I am looking around eBay.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't help you regarding Trifecta and XP as I upgraded to a new HP with windows 7 last Summer before loading the tune. If I recall the laptop was $329 from Tiger Direct. My old HP XP laptop was getting slow and my USB ports were getting flakey - so I did not want to chance the tune failing to load with the old machine.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah i also do not want to take a chance with a laptop that has XP... Haven't bought it yet BTW..

I may just take the plunge and get one at tigerdirect for $380... Just a basic one, i don't do gaming or editing anymore so.. 

Decisions...Decisions...


----------

